# I thought this was interesting...



## jnp782 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeans Ad Sparks Controversy. Do Levis Models Come in Any Other Sizes?

http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/jeans-ad-sparks-controversy-levis-models-come-other-202400157.html


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2012)

jnp782 said:


> Jeans Ad Sparks Controversy. Do Levis Models Come in Any Other Sizes?
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/jeans-ad-sparks-controversy-levis-models-come-other-202400157.html



What size Levi's Curve jeans do you wear?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2012)

Jes said:


> What size Levi's Curve jeans do you wear?


 

I'm trying to figure out why you would ask that. Unless you're trying to make a point that he's on the BBW board.
It doesn't seem creepy or trolly though. So...


And hey, it does take time for a lot of retailers to 'get it'. They're taking steps.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm trying to figure out why you would ask that. Unless you're trying to make a point that he's on the BBW board.
> It doesn't seem creepy or trolly though. So...
> 
> 
> And hey, it does take time for a lot of retailers to 'get it'. They're taking steps.



I didn't know it was a him. 

Though, of course, if he wears women's jeans, there's nothing wrong with that either!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2012)

Jes said:


> I didn't know it was a him.
> 
> Though, of course, if he wears women's jeans, there's nothing wrong with that either!


 

Yeah, I still don't know why you were curious about 'size'.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Yeah, I still don't know why you were curious about 'size'.



The thread is about pants size. 

But that's ok--he doesn't have to tell me his size!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2012)

Jes said:


> The thread is about pants size.
> 
> But that's ok--he doesn't have to tell me his size!


 

Gotcha.


----------

